# Refurbed Mazzer Royal with external Auber timer



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, here's the (almost) final results of my recent refurb project.

You really don't want to see how the body of this looked when I first got it - oh, you do... OK then:










As some of you may know I took the Mazzer badge off and repainted it - and sent the body off for blasting and powder coating.

Post blast it looked a bit better:










... so taking the easiest / laziest approach and electing not to take it away and rub it down etc at this point, I went for straight powder coat and lacquer - figuring that whatever the result it would look a million times better than it did originally.

Whilst it was away being repainted I also discussed whether an Auber timer - or the standard relay in it - could cope with switching the full mains power of the 900W motor in the Royal. Auber originally told me that it would, but the rating is for a resistive rather than inductive load - so I convinced them that it really wasn't a good idea.

So - I decided to upgrade my external timer unit (that I've been using as it is with my Compak K6) and have the mains switching performed by a 40A SSR. Should suffice!

Now I've had the body back, I've reinstalled the motor and rewired the base and switch to a simple 0=off and 1=on. The Start position does nothing (especially so as I've removed the wires from it!)

Final 'Icing on the cake' is the new hopper that I've treated it to.... The original was just too brown!

I've got some new 'coarse - fine' and 'motor rotation' stickers to add and then it'll be finished.

Just a shame its so bloody heavy - my office is on the 2nd floor of a building and this is where it's heading (paired with my Classic).

Anyway, for a quick refurb without too much expense I'm really very pleased with it:


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice......

Well done.

If it's too heavy, I'll give you a fiver...........


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brewer in training said:


> Very nice......
> 
> Well done.
> 
> If it's too heavy, I'll give you a fiver...........


It's worth more than a fiver as scrap! Tenner at least


















Cracking job that Gromit.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job man, top eye candy. Office is in for a real treat, once that sherpa has got it up there!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Done a great restoration job, there.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't really want to make it all messy by sticking some of those grubby beans through it now....

Perhaps I'll just sit here, pressing the "single dose" button - hearing that thwack of the contactor, the hum and spin of the 900w motor and titanium 83mm burrs and then the clack as it stops and whirrs to a standstill. Joy....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

@Soll - it's only a "grown up" Super Jolly, and in many ways much easier to work on. If you completely ignore how bloody heavy that motor is....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Shame Major motors don't come out as easy, otherwise it'd prompt me to do similar


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@MrShades- It's on my to do list and if a knackered Royal comes my way I may have a go, very inspiring though to see yours finished


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Not much effort and not too much cost - but then the Royal is a special beast with an easily unbolted motor.

I may have a go at an SJ at some point, with the whole 'oven' process just to see how much trouble I can get into! Something tells me that masking it up and respraying it would probably involve less hassle from the wife.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Not much effort and not too much cost - but then the Royal is a special beast with an easily unbolted motor.
> 
> I may have a go at an SJ at some point, with the whole 'oven' process just to see how much trouble I can get into! Something tells me that masking it up and respraying it would probably involve less hassle from the wife.


Stick it in at the same time as a 12" stuffed crust and no one will know









Nice job btw....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Stick it in at the same time as a 12" stuffed crust and no one will know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do that and his crust will be stuffed lol. Thing is, wouldn't all the wires melt as well, then how do you get the motor back in?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Do that and his crust will be stuffed lol. Thing is, wouldn't all the wires melt as well, then how do you get the motor back in?


Apparently you have to heat it up again. I'd love to see a refurb where someone has actually done this. It seems like Chinese whispers.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting it back in - or out - this week would probably just involve putting the machine outside in the sun in a black bin liner.

If you then bag up the motor and put it in the freezer for an hour or so then it should just drop in to a hot body.... Probably. YMMV


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovely job that, well done fella. Me likeee


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Good job! We never got to see the original hopper with all its Costa goodness


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Great job man, lovely finish. Well done!


----------

